# What are you feeding your akita?



## tattooedmedic (Apr 11, 2012)

my nine year old girl is currently being fed solid gold wolf king,would like to start feeding her something with a little more protein and a little less carbs,acana and orijen are my top two choices at the moment,any other akita owners here feeding either one of these?,if so please post your experience with either one,the good,bad and ugly,thanks in advance.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I Don't have an akita but my friend does. And she feeds him only home made food (chicken and beef) or raw meat.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Not an Akita owner. I know of one in the area who came into the pet store I worked at. He was beautiful! His owner fed him Acana and Go! grain free.

We don't have one but we feed our three a rotation of raw and the following kibble: Canidae Pure, Go! Grain Free, Acana, Orijen and Instinct. We just picked up a bag of Canidae PureLand, they haven't tried that before so we'll see how they do, but they love the others though I've found they do best on the Go! and Acana. Nice coats, nice poops and they seem to love the taste more so than the other brands.


----------

